# Optrex Eye Whitening drops



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

Anyone had experience with these eye drops?

Do they actually make a difference to how white your eyes are?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Wtf? Is it halloween already?


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

I get dry eyes quite often and get the optrex revitalising eye drops and it works really well.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

you mean the eye ball itself or the under eye dark circles that some people get?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

used to be a time when i went out to late in smoky clubs, used these drops every w/e for years- always cured the blooshot underslept look, and really brightened the whites.. matched my bleached teeth ;-)

dont use them much anymore, but i keep some hand if i stay up late at work, and have an early morn meeting... that and some anusol under the eyes to pull in the bags..


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> you mean the eye ball itself or the under eye dark circles that some people get?


The actual white of the eye.


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> used to be a time when i went out to late in smoky clubs, used these drops every w/e for years- always cured the blooshot underslept look, *and really brightened the whites*.. matched my bleached teeth ;-)
> 
> dont use them much anymore, but i keep some hand if i stay up late at work, and have an early morn meeting... that and some anusol under the eyes to pull in the bags..


That's what I wanted to hear!

I'll buy some next time im near a boots.


----------

